# Plans For A Door Canopy



## jedmc571 (1 Nov 2009)

I'm asking on behalf of someone about this.

He's looking for some pointers, but preferably plans for a single door canopy, I think just like a standard roof with tiles :?: 

Any help appreciated

Cheers

Jed


----------



## big soft moose (1 Nov 2009)

check out john f's competition entry


----------



## dchallender (2 Nov 2009)

I produced this about 2 years ago out of green oak I still have the plans on AutocadLT somewhere if you want them? I'll have to dig them out but they're on a hard drive backed up. :? 







and another shot from the side

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4068990618/

The only issue I had with it was that the wood dried out and the oak peg has tended to hold off one of the struts from the joint so you can see where the wood has shrunk back - design fault on my part but this was my first ever green wood project so i can live with it  

let me know

rgds

Darren

ps it is level (honest) - the house is out :shock:


----------



## dchallender (2 Nov 2009)

With photo's this time !!  






and another






Still not fitted the oak caps I made for the bolts - must do that this weekend :roll: 

Rgds

Darren


----------



## Keenedge (2 Nov 2009)

Hi Darren, that's just what I'm planning but with shingles. If you do find the plans, would you let me have a copy.
Thanks


----------



## head clansman (2 Nov 2009)

hi darren 

what are the round holes in the wall all about, two above the lintol and next to one of the lanterns .hc


----------



## dchallender (2 Nov 2009)

Keenedge":omaamrkf said:


> Hi Darren, that's just what I'm planning but with shingles. If you do find the plans, would you let me have a copy.
> Thanks



I'll dig out my hard drive later and then I'll ping them over to you via a PM ( I think I can do that :? ) I should have them on there


Also 

The holes above the lintle are old air vents as the house used to be an old hay barn, so it was to help ventilate the barn and dry out the hay.

rgds

Darren


----------

